
Ask HN: What are the most well-made iOS apps? - whitepoplar
I use, and have purchased, some incredibly well-made iOS apps (Tweetbot, Overcast, Scanbot, Citymapper, Signal, Cloak, among others). Can anyone offer suggestions for apps that you love and find useful? The App Store isn&#x27;t a great discovery tool in this regard. I&#x27;m happy to pay!
======
JimmyAustin
I'm not sure if it is in your region, but Transit [0] recently blew me away. A
ton of attention to detail and work put in, check out the blog post they had
on HN recently about their autogeneration algorithms [1].

[0] [https://transitapp.com/](https://transitapp.com/) [1]
[https://medium.com/transit-app/how-we-built-the-worlds-
prett...](https://medium.com/transit-app/how-we-built-the-worlds-prettiest-
auto-generated-transit-maps-12d0c6fa502f#.t4mzg3h0x)

------
simon_acca
I use Pythonista[0] frequently for iOs automation/thinkering/prototyping and
it is definitely my favourite iOs app, great value for the money spent.

Ole Moritz, the developer is very attentive to detail, dedicated with frequent
releases and creative in that the app provides very useful and easy modules to
interact with iOs native functionalities.

I also found the community[1] to be lively.

Check out the docs[3], specifically the "Pythonista Modules" section if you
want to get an idea of what the app is capable of.

P.s. Also check out his other app, Editorial[2] if you need a plaintext editor
on steroids!

0:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pythonista-3/id1085978097?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pythonista-3/id1085978097?mt=8)
1: [https://forum.omz-software.com/](https://forum.omz-software.com/) 2:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/editorial/id673907758?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/editorial/id673907758?mt=8)
3: [http://omz-software.com/pythonista/docs/](http://omz-
software.com/pythonista/docs/)

------
felipemesquita
Every app by the Omni Group is incredibly well made and even more incredibly
maintained. They really have it together when it comes to implementing new iOS
features. Also they have, by far, the most impressive watchOS app I've ever
used in it's balance of the system's limitations and the app's complexity
(OmniFocus). [https://www.omnigroup.com](https://www.omnigroup.com)

------
rashkov
I was just thinking today about how well Pocket is made. I've used it for
years and it hasn't really ever disappointed me. It is stable, easy to use,
has a ton of power user features tucked away, and it's offline sync abilities
work impressively well. It's an app that has improved my life, or at least my
commute.

~~~
justanton
Hmm. I keep having the bug, where adjusting the font size won't work: the
whole text gets huge or tiny spontaneously.

Also, I don't find their tag system that good for later navigation (this is
especially the case on the web version).

------
justanton
Day One: one of the best UI for me

And, surprisingly, Google Photos

------
ddp
I use an iPad just for running Animoog:
[https://www.moogmusic.com/products/apps/animoog-0](https://www.moogmusic.com/products/apps/animoog-0)

If you're at all interested in music synthesis this app cannot be beat. It's a
lot of fun. I think it's an extremely well-designed app because it really
takes advantage of the iPad's multi-touch screen for its virtual keyboard.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
I find Pacemaker to be one of the most well designed apps I've ever had the
pleasure of experiencing. 10 years ago, a DJ setup like this would've cost
thousands of dollars. For just a few bucks, I can get an app that feels almost
as natural. The design is beautiful as well.

[http://pacemaker.net/](http://pacemaker.net/)

------
calbear81
I would check out the Houzz app. The design is clean and simple but the
reviews are the best I have ever seen for an app at this scale, especially the
ratio of 5 star reviews on the app which suggests to me that they have
designed something that works really well for their target audience both
aesthetically and functionally.

------
benguild
Café Wifi! :D [https://cafewifi.com](https://cafewifi.com)

------
rwd
Liking these guys right now: Drafts, Narwhal, Headspace, Sit, btcReport,
Gyroscope, Patterns, Calculator+. Gboard and Slash are nice keyboards to try
out.

------
zachlatta
Surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet:
[https://workflow.is/](https://workflow.is/)

------
decasteve
Transmit, Coda, and Prompt by Panic, Inc.
[https://panic.com](https://panic.com)

------
ajharrison
UberEATS.

